# Web-Seiten Inhalt auslesen und in textfile speichern



## LoadMaster (24. Nov 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mit Java den Inhalt einer Website auslesen. Genauer gesagt den Inhalt einer Tabelle. Und zwar ist dieser Inhalt nicht im Quelltext ersichtlich, sondern wird generiert. Das heisst ich muss das auslesen, was angezeigt wird und nicht was im quelltext steht. Dieser Inhalt (Zahl, Uhrzeit, Zahl), soll dann in ein Text File geschrieben werden zB. mit einem Komma oder Tab getrennt (1,10:00,584).
Gibt es Java Klassen, die mir das erleichtern? Oder kennt jemand ein Tool, welches dies kann? Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

LoadMaster


----------



## Nick H. (24. Nov 2005)

falsches Board, das ist ja wohl eindeutig Netzwerkprogrammierung


----------



## Sky (24. Nov 2005)

Dann muss der HTML-"Quelltext" bei Dir auch nochmal ausgeführt werden, denke ich, versuch mal JEditorPane#setPage und dann den Text auszulesen.


----------

